# Wlan unter Suse 9.1 (D-Link DWL-510 / Realtek)



## splat (18. September 2004)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.
Habe von D-Link eine DWL-510 als PCI Card in meinem Rechner und bekomm es einfach nicht hin sie richtig zu konfigurieren (?!)
Nach nem Kernel update auf 2.6.5-7.108 erkennt mein Yast die Karte endlich richtig als "D-Link DWL-510 2,4Ghz Wireless PCI Adapter"... soweit alles gut. Nur wie gehts jetzt weiter? Was muss ich jetzt alles noch an Einstellungen vornehmen? Die Adressen, Gateway und AP Einstellungen habe ich gemacht nur wenn ich jetzt das Netzwerk durchpinge dann bekomme ich andauernd nur: 
connect: Network is unreachable.

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee? :-/

Gruß und vielen Dank!
- Marc


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2004)

Stimmt denn die Reichweite auch?
Hast du SSID und ggf. WEP richtig eingestellt?
Poste mal bitte deinen iwconfig output wenn du das andere überprüft hast, bzw.
schau nach ob der AP überhaupt erreichbat ist.
Hast du eventuell eine Firewall dazwischen die Probleme machen könnte?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## splat (18. September 2004)

Hi Sinac, danke für die Antwort

also die Reichweite und der AP stimmt, sitze hier grade am Laptop und die Verbindung ist hervorragend.  WEP habe ich vorerst mal ausgestellt und ne Firewall hab ich auch nicht dazwischen. 

beim booten bekomme ich noch das hier:
Waiting for mandatory devices: wlan0
18 17 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 6 5 4 3 2 1 0
wlan0 interface could not be set up
setting up service network . . . . . . . . . . . . . failed

iwconfig output:
lo          no wireless extensions.
sit0       no wireless extensions.

sieht nich gut aus.. aber hab absolut keine Ahnung was da falsch läuft und was ich unter Linux einzustellen hab :-( Unter Windows ging die Karte im selben PC, also funktionieren sollte sie auf jeden Fall.

- Marc


----------



## splat (18. September 2004)

mmmh oder hättest du vielleicht ne Idee welches Modul ich am besten für die Karte in Yast auswähle? Habe hier 9 verschiedene zur Auswahl

Cisco/Aironet
Lucent Orinoco basierend auf Prism II
PCMCIA Lucent Orinoco basierend auf Prism II
Wlan Karten die die direkte PCI Schnittstelle verwenden
Wlan Karten die PLX9052 PCI Bridge verwenden
Wireless Device das das Kernel Modul p80211.o verwendet
Wireless Device das das Kernel Modul prism2_cs.o verwendet
Wireless Device das das Kernel Modul prism2_pci.o verwendet
Wireless Device das das Kernel Modul prism2_plx.o verwendet
Wireless Device das das Kernel Modul prism2_usb.o verwendet


da müsste doch nen realtek modul dabei stehen oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2004)

Ja, da musst du mal im Internet schaun welcehn Chipsatz deine Karte hat, die meisten haben Hermes oder Prism2 und die werden auch beide gut unterstützt von Linux. Dann kannste halt das entsprechnde Modul dazu laden.
Schau mal bei Google,  ich hab da mal sone Liste mit verschiedenen Karten und deren Chipsätzen gesehn, da stand auch bei ob die unter Linux laufen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## splat (19. September 2004)

ich hab mal danach gegoogelt und hab den realtek chip gefunden.
naja, und die module habe ich auch alle mal ausprobiert.. funktioniert keins davon. das kann doch nicht sein das mein linux nachm kernel update die karte erkennt aber ich sie nicht nutzen kann :-(


----------



## Mbnightmare (20. September 2004)

Also mit den Realtek (Realtek 8180I) Chipsätzen ist es moment noch ein bißchen schwierig. 
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten 
1.Über http://www.linuxant.com den driverloader installieren und dafür 20 $ bezahlen. 
2.Treiber von der http://www.realtek.com.tw seite runterladen aber nur für die Kernel 2.4.18 und 2.4.20 und einiges von hand kompilieren und einbinden usw. Da klappt es mit Suse 8.2. Der Treiber soll sich aber nicht unter Suse9 kompilieren lassen.(siehe http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=1206) 
Sehr ausführliche Informationen, allerdings auf english gibts hier: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61832&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## splat (21. September 2004)

Das hab ich mittlerweile auch gemerkt.. 
naja, nach ettlichen Versuchen und Tutorials zur konfiguration will die Karte immernoch nicht laufen. Der will ums verrecken das Firmware nicht akzeptiern. Hab wirklich keine Nerven mehr :/  Ich leg mir jetzt wohl die MA311 von Netgear an (Prism54)  
Die sollte auf Anhieb mit Suse 9.1, aktuellem Kernel und dem Firmware von YOU laufen!


----------

